# anitum pollen



## Carper (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi all,

It may be a long shot, but I am after some high quality anitum pollen which I can apply to a quality rothschildianum which is coming into spike. PM me please if anyone can help.

Thanks

Gary
UK


----------



## valenzino (Aug 26, 2018)

Carper said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It may be a long shot, but I am after some high quality anitum pollen which I can apply to a quality rothschildianum which is coming into spike. PM me please if anyone can help.
> 
> ...



Hi Gary,I may have soon....if your roth can wait...please write me at:

[email protected]


----------



## Carper (Aug 26, 2018)

valenzino said:


> Hi Gary,I may have soon....if your roth can wait...please write me at:
> 
> [email protected]



Hi, 

I have replied by email quoted.

Gary


----------

